# EMS Jacket



## ZombieEMT (Dec 16, 2010)

Does anyone know of a website that I can get a good EMS jacket from? I am looking for a jacket that clearly recognizes me as an EMT or has the star of life, as required by my department. Specifically I am looking more into what I guess would be considered station wear, like a pull over but I would also like to a regular jacket. If anyone has anywhere that I can look, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 16, 2010)

HaleEMT said:


> Does anyone know of a website that I can get a good EMS jacket from? I am looking for a jacket that clearly recognizes me as an EMT or has the star of life, as required by my department. Specifically I am looking more into what I guess would be considered station wear, like a pull over but I would also like to a regular jacket. If anyone has anywhere that I can look, I would really appreciate it.



http://www.chiefsupply.com/
www.thefirestore.com/
www.galls.com


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 18, 2010)

Not to sound rude, but does your agency have a jacket spec?  

I have several outwear garments, all department approved:

I have a lightweight windshirt for spring time and summer nights, a heavy jobshirt with patches for fall and wintertime, a heavy black jacket (dept issued old style), a heavy reflective jacket that makes me visible from 2 miles away (dept issued new jacket).

One thing I want to stress: I have work jackets, and non-work jackets.  I don't wear my work jackets when I am not going to work, at work, or coming home from work, and I don't wear my non-work jackets when I'm not working.

The only exception to this is my FD jacket, which is super warm, department speced but not uniform. 

Go to your local uniform store, they can provide you with many different types that you can try on for size and style.  But make sure it is approved by your agency's management, otherwise you can spend $100-300 on a jacket that you aren't permitted to wear while at work


----------



## Lucy212 (Dec 18, 2010)

DrParasite:

_...and I don't wear my non-work jackets when I'm not working..._

When do you wear your non-work jackets?

~ L


----------



## Lucy212 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hale,

I agree with DrParasite. Your local Uniform Supply store should have everything/anything you need especially when it comes to specifications. Other than that, try an engine search via google, yahoo, or ask.com - you'll get multiple hits and have fun shopping!

~ L


----------



## frdude1000 (Dec 19, 2010)

I would look for a reversible uniform/reflective jacket.  One side will be black the other is green and yellow.  They are a bit expensive but worth the cost.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 20, 2010)

Lucy212 said:


> DrParasite:
> 
> _...and I don't wear my non-work jackets when I'm not working..._
> 
> ...



should have said I don't wear my non-work jackets when I'm working.   I don't wear my leather jacket or other stylish and warm coats on the ambulance because i don't want to damage them or get them covered in work cooties


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 20, 2010)

Out of the options my service had I went with the 5.11 reflective parka. My service requires the back of the jacket to say 'EMS', so I went with this. And the jacket is warm  Plus the liner can be worn off duty as a lightweight fleece, which I think is nice. On my left sleeve is my certification patch which firmly identifies me as an EMT and what level.


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 20, 2010)

Good idea.  I need a jacket now too!  Whew!  Who knew finally becoming an EMT would be so dang expensive!  lol


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 20, 2010)

HaleEMT said:


> I am looking for a jacket that clearly recognizes me as an EMT.



I have tried for years but my jacket never recognizes me, much less as a Medic. Maybe he has alzheimers or just has poor vision?? I dunno...


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 20, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> i have tried for years but my jacket never recognizes me, much less as a medic. Maybe he has alzheimers or just has poor vision?? I dunno...




lol!!!!


----------

